# How to Remove Gainsborough Doorknob?



## PaliBob

Amy, I have not used this specific brand but first you need to remove the knob. In your case (not applicable for Schlage) it looks like the knob is connected to the shaft that operates the latch and is secured to that shaft by a screw on the bottom (6 o'clock position). The old time knobs used small slot head screws while the newer style are mostly Allen set screws. 

The Allen Set screws are sized in both English and in Metric sizes. As a budding DIY'r you should get a small set of each. If you already have a set of each then :thumbsup: for you.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ools&hvadid=1101575981&ref=pd_sl_59ea7soexd_b

Once the knob is off, you can remove the rosette.

Let us know what happens.
.


----------



## Willie T

You may not have any sort of screw, but rather a small "slot" on the shaft of the handle. If this is the case, insert a thin screwdriver blade in the slot to depress a spring-loaded "detent". With this detent pushed in, you can slide the knob off.... then pry off the cover ring with the same small, thin screwdriver. You'll find the two screws you're looking for beneath.


----------



## Willie T

As I recall, some Australian Gainsbouroughs actually unscrewed at the faceplate, itself. You turn the whole face plate with your fingers. Sometimes tough to do.

Many older locks had this screw off setup..... some you honestly unscrewed the knob, itself, counterclockwise to remove it.


----------



## Amycat

There are no flat or Allen head screws in the shaft of the doorknob.

Turning the knobs counter clockwise does not loosen them -- I hit resistance and I think if I apply any more torque something is going to snap.

I can see/feel nothing in the hole that is in one of the cover plates (I've inserted an awl/punch, Allen wrenches, etc.

I've tried turning each of the plates counterclockwise with my fingers after banging on them to loosen paint; no luck.

Putting the end of a screwdriver against the side of the hole and banging the cover plate in a counterclockwise direction does not result in any noticeable movement.

The little lever sticking out locks the doorknob when it is pushed downward.

One doorknob came off in my hand when closing the door, before I tried to disassemble everything. I will epoxy it back on if I ever get this thing off.


----------



## Willie T

Sorry, but I'm stumped. :confused1: I really expected the faceplate to screw off.

See if they can give you some help at this site...

http://www.gainsboroughhardware.com.au/

Tell them it looks like their "Sonata" line.... maybe the 300, 350, or 360.

Ask them about the possibility of it having a "grub" screw, and if so, where, and what size allen wrench.


----------



## genef

*Disassembling the lock*



Amycat said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place for this question since it involves hardware, but I'm removing door hardware in preparation for painting. One door has knobs that do not have the usual screws on the cover plate. No screws at all except the two on the edge of the door that hold in the lock/latch mechanism. The metal plate there appears to say "Gainsborough."
> 
> Anyone know the trick to removing this kind of doorknob?


On the inside where the locking tab is, the trim is in two pieces. The piece closest to the knob THREADS OFF turning counter-clockwise. This will remove the inside knob and expose the two retaining screws which when removed will allow the outside knob assemble to be removed. Watch that you do not lose the square rod when removing the inside. It goes thru the inside to the outside and interacts with the outside know. This must be installed before installing the inside knob when you reassemble the lock.
I have the same lock and this worked for me today.


geneF


----------



## Amycat

But how is one supposed to grip the trim? Fingers just slide off.


----------



## genef

*removing outer cover*

I could not move mine for about 5 minutes. I used a mallot and a small screwdriver to try to rotate the inner ring close to the door surface one direction and then another. That did not help. I was confused. I then tried to turn the outer portion and apparently it became loose from hitting the unit with a mallot, which I don't recommend. You may try to use a piece of rubber (circular, like that used to loosen glass jar tops) or a piece of velcrose with the sticky side placed on the trim. It will come loose. And needs to come loose in order to get it off. I may have just gotten lucky today when I installed a new door and wanted to save the hardware. Afterall, I am a 41 year experienced locksmith ! Good Luck.


----------



## genef

*damaged lock*

If you don't want to save the lock, (I noticed you tried to take off the latch portion first, which cannot be done) you can take a 1/4" drill bit and drill two holes horizontally, one on the left side and one on the right side half way between the center of the knob and the outer edge of the trim. Make sure that you do this from the side where the locking tab is. This is approximately where the two screws are located, you can then remove the unit.


----------



## Amycat

I got it off. Finally. I used the underside of a Martha Stewart (!) bathmat, which is coated with rubber, to grip the cover plate. I still had to use some force, but the rubber provided enough friction.

If I'm ever putting in new doorknobs, I will never use cheap crap like this one.


----------



## genef

*cheap crap like this*

It actually is the way they make these items since they are specialized locks, used mostly as decorative lock sets. In these situations the manufacturer tries to hide any mounting screws and they do that by designing locks as this one was done. Not necessarily crap, just design.


----------



## Amycat

Maybe not cheap, but stupid. I'm also not impressed that the doorknob itself is glued on.


----------



## Thasaman

*Thanks!!*

Due to this information I was able to finally get this door knob off. 

I was so perplexed but this thread solved the problem.

Thankyou again so much!!


----------



## Amycat

After both glass knobs came off of that stupid thing at different times, I chucked it in the trash. One knob had obviously been epoxied before.

The door now has a "regular" metal doorknob.


----------



## Posidon

*Thanks Guys*

Thank You so much for the answer about these door locks. :thumbsup:

Just moved into a house and was half way to replacing the door lock when I got stuck.

Cheers
Alf


----------



## bugmenot

*Gainesborough knobs - Sheesh!*

Turning the trim plate counterclockwise worked for me. Yay! (I wore a vinyl glove.) Both sides came off the same way.

The knob has been half off for a year. The door rattled. I began making adjustments, but could not completely remove the knob--until today. Put it all back together and the door still rattles, but at least we don't have to open and shut it for guests with a folded up paper towel!

Making out the brand name was difficult but worth it. Other websites insisted I must depress the missing detent!

Thank you!


----------



## phool09

*Thank you*

I too had a problem with the Gainsborough and my sister in law has a house full of them. With some non-slip matting and the "counter-clockwise" knowledge it is such an easy job to get to the hidden hardware.


----------



## undertoe

*Gainsborough door latch removal*

I just used the instructions posted here and my problem is solved.


----------



## keyshakalina

I know this is an old thread but I've added some instructions with pictures to assist others that are as DIY challenged as me. It took me awhile to get it but it was easy in the end!


----------



## carpdad

Moderator, is this last post for real?
No offense to the op, but one's got to be on defense these days.:smile:


----------



## DIYCAM1LLE

*Re: Disassembling the lock*

The counterclockwise and rubber mat finally got it off. Thank you.


----------



## Spelio

Willie T said:


> As I recall, some Australian Gainsbouroughs actually unscrewed at the faceplate, itself. You turn the whole face plate with your fingers. Sometimes tough to do.
> 
> Many older locks had this screw off setup..... some you honestly unscrewed the knob, itself, counterclockwise to remove it.


On the inside where the locking tab is, the trim is in two pieces. The piece closest to the knob THREADS OFF turning counter-clockwise. This will remove the inside knob and expose the two retaining screws which when removed will allow the outside knob assemble to be removed. Watch that you do not lose the square rod when removing the inside. It goes thru the inside to the outside and interacts with the outside know. This must be installed before installing the inside knob when you reassemble the lock.
I have the same lock and this worked for me today. 

GREAT Thanks!


----------



## Spelio

Spelio said:


> On the inside where the locking tab is, the trim is in two pieces. The piece closest to the knob THREADS OFF turning counter-clockwise. This will remove the inside knob and expose the two retaining screws which when removed will allow the outside knob assemble to be removed. Watch that you do not lose the square rod when removing the inside. It goes thru the inside to the outside and interacts with the outside know. This must be installed before installing the inside knob when you reassemble the lock.
> I have the same lock and this worked for me today.
> 
> GREAT Thanks!


Both face plates come off like this, there are Philips screw on each side that need tightening!


----------



## Kaydee214

Amycat said:


> After both glass knobs came off of that stupid thing at different times, I chucked it in the trash. One knob had obviously been epoxied before.
> 
> The door now has a "regular" metal doorknob.


Thankfully I fell across this forum after looking unsuccessfully on YouTube for guidance on removing the face plate on the Gainsborough door knobs. Thanks for your help Amy, even though it’s been a few years since your original post lol.


----------



## Claret

This forum gave me the solution to my loose door handle. Yay! Thanks all.


----------

